# Hard Crancking



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

Does anybody have or had an issue with hard cranking on a 1995 maxima gxe I have 105000 miles and had my cranking sensor replaced at the dealership and my fuel injector cleaned and I still have problem starting my car any ADVISE ?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You're most likely having a problem with spark or fuel...
What about a tune-up? Spark plugs and fuel filter.


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

Can you go into a little more detail? I had a cranking problem on my 97 a little while back, but it wasn't fuel or spark related. I had a slight grinding noise, and it took it a while before it would turn over fast enough to actually start. My problem was obviously the starter going out. I replaced it, and it cranks just fine now. Like I said. What kind of noises if any are you hearing, etc.


----------

